

Nutty Plaintiff Nearly Derails Case Against NSA Bulk Collection - csandreasen
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/04/nutty-plaintiff-nearly-derails-case-nsa-bulk-collection/

======
csandreasen
The audio for the oral arguments can be found here:
[http://www.cadc.uscourts.gov/recordings/recordings2015.nsf/B...](http://www.cadc.uscourts.gov/recordings/recordings2015.nsf/B35F13E83B42FB8485257D860062C672/$file/14-5004.mp3)

(It's about an hour and a half long)

------
anigbrowl
This sort of thing is why I'm a pedant. Crusading ideologues are their own
worst enemies.

------
mc_hammer
i have nuts therefore im nutty. slander me but i will still speak.

